# إمبراطورية يوتيوب: حقائق وأرقام مذهلة عن موقع يوتيوب!



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

*إمبراطورية يوتيوب: حقائق وأرقام مذهلة عن موقع يوتيوب!**








 يُعد موقع يوتيوب أهم وأشهر موقع لرفع ومشاركة الفيديوهات على مستوى  العالم، وسوف نقوم برحلة نستعرض فيها سوياً أهم التواريخ، اللحظات،  الإحصائيات والحقائق عن هذا الموقع.

 تاريخ موقع يوتيوب:

  تأسس موقع يوتيوب بواسطة ثلاثة موظفين في شركة PayPal وهم Chad Hurley و Steve Chen و Jawed Karim.









 حيث فكر كلاً من Hurley و Chen فى بداية عام 2005 فى إنشاء موقع لمشاركة  الفيديوهات حيث كانوا في حفلة عشاء فى منزل Chen فى سان فرانسيسكو وقاموا  بإلتقاط بعض الفيديوهات لكنهم واجهوا مشكلة فى نشر تلك الفيديوهات ومن هنا  جاءت فكرة الموقع.
 وقد تلقى المشروع فى بدايته تمويلاً قدره 11.5 مليون دولار كإستثمار، وكان أول مقر للموقع فى مكتب مؤقت في أحد الجراجات.







 في مايو 2005 تم إطلاق النسخة التجريبية من الموقع وبعد 6 شهور وفي نوفمبر 2005 تم إطلاق النسخة الرسمية.
 و فى أكتوبر 2006 كانت أهم اللحظات فى تاريخ الموقع حيث قامت شركة جوجل  بالإستحواذ على موقع يوتيوب بصفقة ضخمة بلغت قيمتها 1.65 مليار دولار،  والأن يقدم الموقع خدماته كأحد الخدمات الفرعية لشركة جوجل، ويقع مقر  الشركة الحالي فى مدينة سان برونو بولاية كالفورنيا.







 التأثير الإجتماعي للموقع:

  قام موقع يوتيوب بإحداث طفرة في عالم الإنترنت فقبله كان مستخدموا  الإنترنت لا يستطيعوا نشر فيديوهاتهم أو عرضها للمشاهدة اونلاين، فقط كان  المتاح هو إرسالها عبر البريد الإلكتروني بحد أقصى ثوانِ معدودة ولكن مع  موقع يوتيوب فقد أصبح من السهل نشر ومشاركة الفيديوهات ليشاهدها كل مستخدمي  الإنترنت حول العالم وأصبح كل شخص حتى الهواه يمكنه عمل قناة خاصة في أي  مجال سواء كانت كوميدية، علمية، موسيقية أو سياسية بدون أية قيود أو رقابة.
  يوتيوب وكذبة أبريل:

  يقوم موقع يوتيوب بتطبيق كذبة أبريل كل عام فى الأول من أبريل منذ عام 2008.
  2008: قام موقع يوتيوب بجعل كل الروابط فى الصفحة  الرئيسية تؤدى الى نفس الفيديو وهو أغنية Never Gonna Give You Up للمطرب  Rick Astley وتسمى هذه الخدعة Rickrolling
.
 2009: عند الضغط على أي فيديو في الصفحة الرئيسية فالموقع ينقلب رأساً على عقب، وأعلن موقع يوتيوب أن هذا هو التصميم الجديد للموقع.









 2010: قام يوتيوب بتفعيل خدمة جديدة وهى TEXTp حيث تقوم  بتحويل الألوان في الفيديو الى حروف وأرقام عشوائية، وبررت يوتيوب هذه  الخطوة بأنها تريد توفير الترافيك حيث كل ثانية يقوم المستخدم بمشاهدتها في  الموقع تكلفها 1 دولار.









 2011: قام يوتيوب بالإحتفال بالذكرى المئوية لإنشاء  الموقع حيث غير شعاره إلى شعاره القديم وكتب بجواره 1911 في دلالة لتاريخ  إنشاء الموقع وقام بوضع مقاطع لبعض أفلام عام 1900.










 الحجب:

  كلنا رأينا دور موقع يوتيوب خلال كل الأزمات السياسية فى كل البلدان  وبالتأكيد لا ننسى دوره الكبير فى نقل الحقيقة خلال الثورات العربية حيث لم  يعد من المهم أن تقوم كل قناة إخبارية بإرسال مصورين إلى مكان الحدث، فقط  تقوم بعرض مقاطع من موقع يوتيوب وهذا ما لاحظناه وبشده خلال الثورات  العربية وخصوصاً فى مصر و تونس و ليبيا و اليمن و سوريا.
 ولكي نعرف مدى قيمة وتأثير موقع يوتيوب فقط علينا النظر لعدد الدول التي  قامت بحجب هذا الموقع، فقد تم حجب الموقع العديد من المرات في الكثير من  البلدان منذ نشأته عام 2005.

  الدول التى قامت بحجب الموقع:

 أرمينيا: بسبب المظاهرات التي عمت البلاد أثناء  الإنتخابات الرئاسية في فبراير 2008 قامت الحكومة الأرمينية بحجب موقع  يوتيوب حيث قام بعض المعارضون برفع فيديو يظهر وحشية الشرطة والجيش تجاه  المحتجين المعارضين للرئيس الأرماني.
  الإمارات: في أغسطس 2006 قامت هيئة تنظيم الإتصالات  الإماراتية بحجب موقع يوتيوب وقالت أن سبب الحجب هو  وجود محتوى غير أخلاقي  على الموقع وهو ما ينافي العادات والتقاليد الثقافية والدينية للدولة،  وقامت الإمارات برفع الحجب عن الموقع فى سبتمبر 2006.
 البرازيل: قامت عارضة الأزياء وخطيبة لاعب المنتخب  البرازيلي رونالدو السابقة برفع قضية على الموقع بسبب سماح الموقع بعرض  لقطات لها ولصديقها في أحد شواطئ اسبانيا، وفي يناير 2007 حكمت المحكمة  بحجب الموقع في البرازيل، ولكن بعد ثلاثة ايام قامت نفس المحكمة بتغيير  قرارها وأمرت برفع الحجب وذلك بسبب أن هذا الفيديو ليس موجود على الموقع  فقط بل أنه متاح في أغلب مواقع الانترنت وإكتفت بحجب صفحة هذا الفيديو فقط.
 السودان: قامت السودان بحجب موقع يوتيوب في أبريل 2010  عقب الإنتخابات الرئاسية التي شهدتها البلاد وجاء الحجب بسبب وجود فيديو  على الموقع يظهر فيه بعض الموظفين وهم يقوموا بتزوير بطاقات الإنتخاب  ووضعها فى صناديق الإقتراع، من الجدير بالذكر أن السودان قامت قبل ذلك بحجب  الموقع فى عام 2008 لأسباب غير معروفة.
 الصين: تم حجب موقع يوتيوب في الصين في أكتوبر 2007 و  تم رفع الحجب في مارس 2008 ثم تم حجبه مره أخرى في مارس 2009 ورغم أن  الخارجية الصينية لم تصدر أية تقارير بشأن هذا الصدد إلا أن تقارير محايدة  تقول بأن الحجب تم بسبب فيديو تم نشره على الموقع ويظهر فيه ضباط صينيين  وهم يقوموا بضرب بعض الرهبان في أحد الأديرة البوذية في الصين.
 المغرب: في 25 مايو 2007 قامت شركة إتصالات المغرب  المملوكة للدولة بمنع وصول المشتركين إلى الموقع ولم تبدي الشركة أية أسباب  لهذا الحجب، لكن التقارير تشير إلى أن الحجب تم بسبب وجود بعض الفيديوهات  على الموقع المؤيدة لجبهة البوليساريو وهى حركة تسعى إلى الإستقلال عن  المغرب، هذا وبالإضافة إلى وجود بعض الفيديوهات على الموقع التى تنتقد ملك  المغرب، وفي 30 مايو 2007 قامت شركة الإتصالات المغربية برفع الحجب عن  الموقع وقالت أنه كان خللاً تقنياً.
 اندونيسيا: في 1 أبريل 2008 طلب وزير الإعلام  الاندونيسي من موقع يوتيوب حذف كل مقاطع الفيلم الدنماركي “فتنة” المسئ  للإسلام وللرسول وقد أعطت الحكومة الاندونيسية الموقع مهلة يومان لحذف  الفيديو أو سيتم حجبه في اندونيسيا، وفي 4 أبريل طلب وزير الإعلام من كل  مزودي خدمات الانترنت في البلاد منع الوصول الى الموقع، وحُجب الموقع في 8  أبريل و تم رفع الحجب عنه في 10 أبريل 2008.
 إيران: في ديسمبر 2006 قامت إيران بحجب موقع يوتيوب  بسبب وجود فيديوهات على الموقع تظهر فنانة أوبرا إيرانية تقوم بأعمال غير  اخلاقية و تم رفع الحجب لاحقاً ليتم حجبه من جديد بسبب الإحتجاجات التي عمت  البلاد عقب الإنتخابات الرئاسية في 2009.
 باكستان: فى 22 فبراير 2007 قامت باكستان بحجب موقع  يوتيوب عن البلاد بسبب وجود بعض الفيديوهات المسيئة للإسلام وبالأخص الفيلم  الدنماركي “فتنة” ويأتى هذا في أعقاب الإحتجاجات المتزايدة في باكستان  بسبب الرسوم الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي 26  فبراير 2007 قامت باكستان برفع الحجب بعدما حذف الموقع كل المحتوى المسئ  للإسلام بناءاً على طلب الحكومة الباكستانية.

 بنجلاديش: في مارس 2009 تم حجب الموقع في بنجلاديش بسبب الأحداث الخاصة بتمرد قوات حرس الحدود و تم رفع الحجب في وقت لاحق.
 تايلاند: فى 2006 قامت تايلاند بحجب موقع يوتيوب وقامت  الحكومة التايلاندية بتحديد 20 فيديو وطلبت من جوجل بأن تقوم بحذف هذه  الفيديوهات لكي ترفع الحظر عن الموقع.
 وفي 8 مارس 2007 تم حجب الموقع مرة أخرى ولم تبد الحكومة أية أسباب لهذا  الحجب ورجح بعض المدونون أن الحجب تم بسبب وجود فيديو على الموقع يحتوي على  حديث لرئيس وزراء تايلاند السابق مع قناة CNN، و تم رفع الحجب في 10 مارس  2007.
 وفي 3 أبريل 2007 تم حجب الموقع مرة أخرى بسبب وجود فيديوهات مهينة لملك  تايلاند على الموقع و تم رفع الحجب فى 30 أغسطس 2007 بعدما قام الموقع بعقد  إتفاقية مع السلطات التايلاندية تنص على عدم حذف الفيديوهات والإكتفاء  بحجب تلك المقاطع عن المستخدمين التايلانديين فقط.
 تركمنستان: في 25 ديسمبر 2009 تم حجب الموقع في تركمنستان بدون إبداء أية أسباب.
 تركيا: قامت شركة الإتصالات التركية بحجب موقع يوتيوب  في مارس 2007 بأمر من المحكمة وذلك بسبب وجود بعض الفيديوهات على الموقع  المسيئة لمصطفى كمال أتاتورك مؤسس الدولة التركية الحديثة و تم مقاضاة  يوتيوب بسبب إهانة القومية التركية و تم منع الوصول إلى الموقع.
 وعلى الرغم من أن يوتيوب محجوب رسمياً فى تركيا فإنه يمكن الدخول إلى  الموقع بواسطة إستخدام البروكسي، وبينما كان موقع يوتيوب محجوباً رسمياً في  تركيا فقد كان سادس موقع يتم دخوله في تركيا وهذا بحسب إحصائيات اليكسا،  وقد قال رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان في نوفمبر 2008 جملته الشهيرة  “أنا أستطيع بطريقة ما الدخول الى الموقع، إفعلوا مثلي وإدخلوا إليه”.
 وفي يونيو 2010 قام الرئيس التركي عبدالله جول بإستخدام حسابه في موقع  تويتر وعبر عن إستيائه من حجب بلاده لموقع يوتيوب وقال أنه أعطى تعليماته  للمسئولين ليجدوا حلولاً قانونية لكي يسمحوا برفع الحجب عن الموقع و قد  طلبت منظمة الأمن والتعاون الأوروبية من تركيا بأن تكف عن حجب موقع يوتيوب،  وبالفعل تم رفع الحجب عن الموقع فى 30 أكتوبر 2010 ولكنه لم يدم طويلاً  حيث تم حجب الموقع مرة أخرى بعد ثلاثة أيام في 3 نوفمبر 2010 ولكن هذه  المرة بسبب وجود فيديو يجرح في أحد زعماء المعارضة التركية.
 تونس: تم حجب موقع يوتيوب في تونس منذ 2 نوفمبر 2007  ولم تعلن السلطات التونسية أنها قامت بحجب الموقع بل قامت بوضع رسالة خطأ  404 مزيفة تدل على أن الموقع غير موجود ولفترة طويلة ظن مستخدموا الموقع  بأن الخطأ من الموقع نفسه حتى أدركوا هذه الحيلة، ولم تبد السلطات التونسية  أية أسباب لهذا الحجب ولكن التقارير تشير الى أنه تم بسبب وجود العديد من  المقاطع التي تنتقد الحكم الإستبدادي في تونس، ولكن بعد نجاح الثورة  التونسية قال الرئيس التونسي المؤقت بأنه سيتم رفع الحجب عنه وعن كل  المواقع المحجوبة في البلاد سعياً إلى نشر الحرية، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فإن  بعض مشتركي الموقع في تونس يقولوا بأن الموقع تم رفع الحجب عنه وأنه  بإمكانهم الدخول الى الموقع إلا أنه لم يتم إصدار أية تقارير رسمية تفيد  برفع الحجب.
 روسيا: في يوليو 2010 حكمت محكمة روسية بحجب موقع يوتيوب في روسيا بسبب وجود محتوى متطرف يؤدى إلى التمرد، و تم إبطال هذا الحكم فيما بعد.
 سوريا: في 2007 قامت السلطات السورية بحجب موقع يوتيوب  وذلك بسبب وجود فيديوهات على الموقع تدعي بأن الجولان إسرائيلية وليست  سورية، وقامت سوريا برفع الحجب في 9 فبراير 2011 أثناء ذروة أحداث الثورات  العربية ويقول بعض مشتركي الموقع في سوريا بأن الموقع تم حجبه مرة أخرى  أثناء الأحداث الأخيرة في سوريا ولم تصدر السلطات السورية أية تقارير تؤكد  أو تنفي هذا الحجب.
 ليبيا: فى يناير 2010 قامت ليبيا بحجب الموقع لأجل غير  مسمى بسبب قيام الموقع بعرض فيديوهات في الصفحة الرئيسية في ركن أهم  الأخبار يُظهر قيام المظاهرات في مدينة بنغازي بواسطة عائلات المساجين  الذين قُتلوا في مجزرة سجن أبو سليم عام 1996، وقد أدانت مؤسسة هيومان  رايتس واتش هذا الحجب و تم رفع الحجب فى وقت لاحق.
 وفي 4 فبراير 2011 تم حجب الموقع مرة أخرى في ليبيا وذلك بسبب نشر الموقع  فيديوهات لمظاهرات في مدينة بنغازي شرق ليبيا ولم يعلق أي مسؤول في الحكومة  الليبية على هذا الحجب.


 أول فيديو تم رفعه على الموقع:

 أول فيديو تم رفعه على موقع يوتيوب كان بعنوان Me at the zoo و تم رفع  هذا المقطع في 23 أبريل 2005 ومدته 19 ثانية بواسطة Jawed Karim أحد مؤسسي  الموقع و تم إلتقاط هذا الفيديو له في حديقة حيوان سان دييجو وهو يقف أمام  الفيلة وهو مبهور من طول “زلومتها” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و تم مشاهدة هذا المقطع 4,750,000 مرة.

 [YOUTUBE]jNQXAC9IVRw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



 أعلى عدد مشاهدات لفيديو في تاريخ الموقع:

  أعلى عدد مشاهدات لفيديو في تاريخ الموقع هو كليب Baby للمطرب Justin Bieber ولن تصدقوا أن عمر Justin Bieber هو 17 عاماً فقط!
 من الجدير بالذكر أن السبب في شهرة Justin Bieber هو موقع يوتيوب حيث كانت  والدته تقوم برفع فيديوهات له وهو يغني على الموقع لتحقق فيديوهاته نسب  مشاهدة و إعجاب عالية مما دفع شركات إنتاج الموسيقى إلى التهافت عليه  للتعاقد معه.
 و يعتبر Bieber من أشهر نجوم الغناء في الوقت الحالي على الرغم من حداثة  سنه، وقام Bieber في عام 2011 ببطولة فيلم Justin Bieber: Never Say Never  وهو الفيلم الذي يحمل إسمه وظهر فيه بشخصيته الحقيقية.
 ثم يعود Bieber مرة أخري إلى الموقع الذي ساعده فى شهرته يوتيوب ولكن هذه  المرة بكليب بعنوان Baby ليحطم كل عمالقة الغناء في العالم ويحقق أعلى نسبة  مشاهدة لفيديو فى تاريخ الموقع على الإطلاق حيث بلغ عدد مشاهدات الفيديو  حتى كتابة هذه السطور 525,628,057 مشاهدة (أكثر من نصف مليار مشاهدة!) هذا  على الرغم من صغر عمر الفيديو حيث تم رفعه فى فبراير 2010.


 [YOUTUBE]kffacxfA7G4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن عدد مشاهدات قناته على يوتيوب قد بلغ 1,550,000,000 مشاهدة (نعم أكثر من مليار ونصف مشاهدة!)


   أعلى عدد مشاهدات لفيديو “غير تجاري” في تاريخ الموقع:

  أعلى عدد مشاهدات لفيديو “غير تجاري” فى تاريخ الموقع كان من نصيب فيديو  Charlie Bit My Finger وهو فيديو يبلغ طوله 56 ثانية لطفلين إنجليزيين  أحدهما عمره ثلاث سنوات ويدعي هاري والأخر عمره سنة واحدة ويدعى تشارلي،  وقام والدهما برفع هذا المقطع في مايو 2007 ليتمكن جدهما من مشاهدته، ويظهر  فيه تشارلي وهو يعض إصبع أخيه وكانت ردة فعل أخيه غاية فى الكوميديا.
 وقد بلغ عدد مشاهدات هذا الفيديو 310,164,675 مشاهدة حتى كتابة هذه السطور.


 [YOUTUBE]_OBlgSz8sSM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

وحقق هذا الفيديو نجاحاً غير مسبوقاً حيث تم رفع آلاف الفيديوهات القائمة  على نفس الفكرة من أعمار وجنسيات مختلفة والطريف أنه يوجد نسخ عربية كثيرة  من هذا الفيديو.

 إحصائيات، حقائق وأرقام عن يوتيوب:

 3 هو ترتيب الموقع على مستوى العالم حسب إحصائيات اليكسا بعد موقعي جوجل وفيس بوك.
  13 مليون هي عدد الساعات التي تم رفعها على الموقع خلال عام 2010.
  35 هي عدد الساعات من مقاطع الفيديو التي يتم رفعها كل دقيقة على الموقع.
  700 مليار هي عدد مشاهدات مقاطع الفيديو على الموقع في عام 2010 وحده.
  100 مليون هي عدد مشاهدات مقاطع الفيديو عن طريق الهواتف يومياً.
  50 مليون هي عدد الضغطات على الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع كل يوم.
 70% هي نسبة مستخدمي الموقع من خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
 10% هي نسبة مقاطع الفيديو ذات تقنية الـ HD على الموقع.
 31 هي عدد البلدان التي يقدم لها يوتيوب نسخة مخصصة لتلك البلاد ومن ضمنهم 7 دولة عربية.
 45 هي عدد اللغات التي يدعمها الموقع ومن بينها العربية.
 15 هو متوسط عدد الدقائق التي يقضيها مستخدموا يوتيوب على الموقع يومياً.
 2 مليار هو عدد مشاهدات مقاطع الفيديو على الموقع يومياً.
 47 هي عدد السنوات من مقاطع يوتيوب التي يتم مشاهدتها عن طريق موقع فيس بوك يومياً.
 830,000 هي عدد مقاطع الفيديو التي يتم رفعها إلى الموقع كل يوم.
 10 هي عدد مقاطع الفيديو التي يتم رفعها إلى الموقع كل ثانية.
 10% هي نسبة  إستحواذ موقع يوتيوب من سوق الإنترنت ككل، وهذا يعنى أن 1 من بين كل 10  مستخدمين للإنترنت في لحظة ما يتصفح موقع يوتيوب في هذه اللحظة.
 10,000 هو عدد  شركاء يوتيوب ومن بينهم ديزني، BBC، ناشيونال جيوجرافيك، NBA، جوجل، باراك  أوباما، أديداس، كوكاكولا وعربياً مثل الجزيرة، MBC، العربية.
 6 هي عدد خانات الأرقام من الأرباح التي يربحها مئات الشركاء عن طريق الموقع سنوياً.
 100 هي عدد  السنوات من مقاطع الفيديو التى يقوم الموقع بمسحها يومياً وذلك عن طريق  أداة Content ID وهى الأداة التي عن طريقها يستطيع الموقع معرفة المحتوى  المخالف لحقوق الملكية الفكرية.
 150,000 هو عدد  الأفلام التي تستطيع يوتيوب إنتاجها كل أسبوع بسبب وفرة المحتوى والخامات  لديها، علماً أن هوليود لا تستطيع سوى إنتاج 5 أفلام فقط كل أسبوع.
 1,700 هي عدد السنوات التي يتوجب عليك قضائُها لكي تشاهد كل فيديو تم رفعه على الموقع.

 والآن تخيلوا كيف كان سيكون شكل الإنترنت بدون هذا الموقع!
  ويمكنكم متابعة الفيديوهات الأكثر مشاهدة والأعلى تفضيلاً وإعجاباً على  الموقع خلال اليوم أو المدة التي تحددها وذلك عن طريق صفحة الإحصائيات التي  يوفرها الموقع من هنا: YouTube.com/charts

  وهنا نصل إلى نهاية رحلتنا داخل هذا الموقع، أرجو أن تكون تلك الرحلة قد حازت على إعجابكم.


   المصادر:
 1،2،3،4،5،6،7،8،9،10،11،12،13،14،15،16،17،18،19،20،21،22*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات والموضع المهم

الرب يبارك


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى مارو على المعلومات*
*اليو تيوب موقع يتفحصة الجميع بلا شك
*


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات والموضع المهم
> 
> الرب يبارك




*شكرا كليمو نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة بالنسبة ليا الموقع ده اساسي لازم ازوره كل يوم واقعد عليه كتير
فعلا ممتع اوي ومفيد جدا
تحس انك كاشف كل العالم وانت قاعد
ميرسي ليك مارو علي الموضوع الحلو ده​


----------



## vetaa (1 يونيو 2011)

*هو جاااااااااامد وفعلا الحاجات الحصريه اللى فيه تحفه
ميرسى ليك
*


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى مارو على المعلومات*
> *اليو تيوب موقع يتفحصة الجميع بلا شك
> *




*شكرا جرجس نورت الموضوع
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصراحة بالنسبة ليا الموقع ده اساسي لازم ازوره كل يوم واقعد عليه كتير
> فعلا ممتع اوي ومفيد جدا
> تحس انك كاشف كل العالم وانت قاعد
> ميرسي ليك مارو علي الموضوع الحلو ده​




*ثانكس مرمورة نورتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

معلومات بالتفصيل وجديدة اول مره اعرفها

تسلم ايدك


----------

